# Help with nicotine strength.



## Asterix (24/9/16)

Please can I get advice on what nicotine strength i should be using....?

Brief history, I have been smoking between 20 & 30 cigs a day for last 30 years . Mostly Marlboro King size or recently Pall Mall red. I bought a iStick power Nano kit with Melo 3 Nano last weekend and have spent the last week trying different flavors (finally found two that I am enjoying) all with 6mg nicotine.

The problem is that I am still craving and smoking cigarettes. I have been to 3 different shops now and all three have advised against using a more powerful nicotine level and I have walked away each time with 6mg. I am enjoying the kit and coughing has virtually ceased. Should I be trying a higher level of nicotine?


----------



## Warlock (24/9/16)

Hi @Asterix it seems that the addiction is not all Nicotine but a combination of nicotine and the five big bad boys in tobacco...anabasine, nornicotine, anatabine, cotinine and myosmine.

So upping the nicotine content is not really going to help.

I had the same problem you now have so just hang in there the cravings will pass.

Also go read http://discovermagazine.com/2014/march/13-nicotine-fix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/9/16)

Hi @Asterix - i disagree with the advice that the guys in the shops gave you

I am a firm believer that most vapers will need 12mg or 18mg to quit the stinkies.

The juice strength you need depends on the kit you have and whether you vape mouth to lung (like we smoked) or direct lung hits.

The lower power kit and mouth to lung way of vaping needs higher strength juices in my opinion.

I would say you should try 12mg and 18mg juices in your setup to see how they go for you.

Let us know

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## Silver (24/9/16)

PS - forgot to mention - i am currently vaping on the Melo3Mini at about 30W with a blend of juice thats about 12mg in strength. I did try 6mg in there but it was way too weak for me. I have been vaping for nearly 3 years!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (24/9/16)

I agree with @Silver. Go for at least 12 mg to enhance your chances of totally kicking the stinky habit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## ddk1979 (24/9/16)

@Asterix , I totally agree with @Silver 's advice that a higher nicotine content is usually needed when you first start vaping, but it really depends on how you vape (MTL or DL).
Also, you smoked a relatively strong (high nic) cigarette so your body may still be craving that hit and this causes the feeling of not being satisfied when you vape a low nic juice. When I vape a low nic juice (6mg), it causes me to chain vape to get satisfaction. 

.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (24/9/16)

Agree with these guys, I needed 9-12mg for 2 weeks to kick stinkies, but I found dropping the nic down much easier after the first 2 weeks. I mainly vape nic free nowadays.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Asterix (24/9/16)

Thanks @Silver, and everyone else for your advice. I'm off to the shop again now.... will let you know who it goes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (24/9/16)

Asterix said:


> Please can I get advice on what nicotine strength i should be using....?
> 
> Brief history, I have been smoking between 20 & 30 cigs a day for last 30 years . Mostly Marlboro King size or recently Pall Mall red. I bought a iStick power Nano kit with Melo 3 Nano last weekend and have spent the last week trying different flavors (finally found two that I am enjoying) all with 6mg nicotine.
> 
> The problem is that I am still craving and smoking cigarettes. I have been to 3 different shops now and all three have advised against using a more powerful nicotine level and I have walked away each time with 6mg. I am enjoying the kit and coughing has virtually ceased. Should I be trying a higher level of nicotine?



Only 1 week. Don't be 2 hard on yourself.
I went from 20 a day to 5 a day over a period of 2/3 weeks. and then down to 3 and then 1 a day. It took me a while to not crave the very first smoke when I get up in the mornings.
Relax, you need to enjoy the journey as much as the satisfaction of giving up smoking. If it takes you a week or 2 more than others, that is ok. Don't give up or beat yourself up. Just keep going. Every time you crave a smoke and take the vape instead, that is a mini victory. Be proud!
Eventually you will succeed.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Neal (24/9/16)

Asterix said:


> Please can I get advice on what nicotine strength i should be using....?
> 
> Brief history, I have been smoking between 20 & 30 cigs a day for last 30 years . Mostly Marlboro King size or recently Pall Mall red. I bought a iStick power Nano kit with Melo 3 Nano last weekend and have spent the last week trying different flavors (finally found two that I am enjoying) all with 6mg nicotine.
> 
> The problem is that I am still craving and smoking cigarettes. I have been to 3 different shops now and all three have advised against using a more powerful nicotine level and I have walked away each time with 6mg. I am enjoying the kit and coughing has virtually ceased. Should I be trying a higher level of nicotine?



Mate,
Congrats on making the decision to stop the fags. +1 to the advice from @Silver, I have converted family and friends onto vaping, and start the guys off with a 12mg/18mg liquid and am happy to report they are all getting off, or are completely off the smoking habit. Do not beat yourself up if you relapse to having a fag, rather look at how many fags you did not smoke. I found a high nic MTL style of vaping best suited to getting off the fags but now much prefer 3mg/6mg DTL. You will find much great advice and support on forum, keep going brother, it gets much easier as you progress.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (24/9/16)

Andre said:


> I agree with @Silver. Go for at least 12 mg to enhance your chances of totally kicking the stinky habit.




Agree with both @Silver & @Andre if you are addicted to the nic, etc. I wasn't even after over 50 years smoking so quitting was as easy as tossing them out. But remember that Marlboro Reds are about the same as 12mg/ml and the Marlboro Lights about 6mg/ml.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jan (24/9/16)

I have been vaping for 2.5 years and still can't go lower than 12mg

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (24/9/16)

Asterix said:


> Please can I get advice on what nicotine strength i should be using....?
> 
> Brief history, I have been smoking between 20 & 30 cigs a day for last 30 years . Mostly Marlboro King size or recently Pall Mall red. I bought a iStick power Nano kit with Melo 3 Nano last weekend and have spent the last week trying different flavors (finally found two that I am enjoying) all with 6mg nicotine.
> 
> The problem is that I am still craving and smoking cigarettes. I have been to 3 different shops now and all three have advised against using a more powerful nicotine level and I have walked away each time with 6mg. I am enjoying the kit and coughing has virtually ceased. Should I be trying a higher level of nicotine?


As a 47+ yr.smoker I was advised to start with a higher nic level (18mg as Silver recommend) and that seemed to do the trick, I have weaned down to around 3mg.and I found it pretty easy. I agree with the school of thought that a higher NIC.level is the best way to start.Good luck!

Reactions: Like 4


----------

